# where



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello! I'm a 62yr old guy looking to retire in Mex. I looked at lake chapala which seems nice then I looked at puerto vallarta which seems about the same price to rent an apt. Many expats in P.V.? I love the beach and hot weather, which place has more things to do? Pluses and minuses of each? Thanks, Normy


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Both very different .... visit, visit !!! There are smaller beach towns if Vallarta is too hectic


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you really do like hot and humid conditions, then PV is your place; or anywhere on the coast.
As for things to do; both places can keep you very busy.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

Which beach city is best for rentals, expats and things to do. I'd like to pay about $400US for a 1 bdr furn apt? Thanks again, Norm


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, Norm. I think this is the place where we ask you to define, "best".


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> OK, Norm. I think this is the place where we ask you to define, "best".


leas:embarassed::embarassed:t expensive!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*p.v.*

lane:i think you would enjoy puerto vallara.... or the small beach communities along the nuevo vallarta area (nayarit)
to get a clear idea of how everyone is active in that area you can check the local internet english epaper... banderasnews.com
seems there is always something going on or some type of activity.


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

mexliving said:


> lane:i think you would enjoy puerto vallara.... or the small beach communities along the nuevo vallarta area (nayarit)
> to get a clear idea of how everyone is active in that area you can check the local internet english epaper... banderasnews.com
> seems there is always something going on or some type of activity.


What about Mazatlan?


----------

